# head on collision



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

While as a surveyor with the fishing industry, based in Hull, there was an interesting, and unbelievable event,: off days Aberdeen?
One trawler after 21 days on the fishing grounds knackered making for the markets on the Humber, the other fishing vessel outward bound for the fishing grounds, finishing off a teaparty, the bridge/ wheel on both vessels being looked after by the ships cat, collided head on, stove the bow in on one vessel back to the collision bulkhead, both vessels remained afloat, proceeded to Hull for the Market, and both in drydock for survey. The interesting point to me was no loss of life, and the relative 'Soft damage' done to each vessel, without taking on water ( The nectar of the gods- One might say?).
What words were spoken during the investigations I have no idea, but I suspect it was based on seamans language as expressed by gentlemen. ( Who were the owners??)


----------

